# Gourami sitting on bottom of tank



## Linilou

My male gold gourami has been sitting on the bottom of the tank for a couple days now on and off, 
his fins are usially clamped and this only lasts for a while, after each 'episode' is over, hell go back to swimming around normally chasing the females around, but every so often, hell start swimming back and forth and swim very jerkily, allmost as if he has a tick(the motor function, not the animal) or a jerking problem

the thank is currently being treated for ick and i see no sighns of it on any of the fish anymore,

some of the driftwood on the tank has white spots on it that are hard to scrape off, but ar to big to be ich

whats going on???

also hes eating normal, i just did a test and amonia is 0, i take my water to the petstore for everything else to get tested, and last time the only thing out of order was nitrates, which should be gone by now,


odd thing is the same thing is going on with my puffers in a diffrent tank, but much more severe. one looks as if hes allmost dead and allmost never moves. and they allmost never seem to eat. (((


----------



## Linilou

well my gourami died last night, still no clue what caused it. :/


----------



## Cam

Goramis are very hard fish for a beginner to keep, especially due to how they react when the water is not "just" perfect. My goramis are nearly 3 years old and I haven't had any issues. They kind I purchased are Honey Dwarf Goramis, they are quite playful and active. 

I am not sure what is going on with your tank, I would recommend 2 things:
*post pictures so we can see.
*use "stress coat" in the water when adjusting things or cleaning.

Best of luck and happy veteran's day!


----------



## Gourami Freak

my honey sonsets where doing the same thing whene i discoverd the water being at 5 ph. see if your tank's watter conditions are in good shape. pet smart tests water for free.


----------

